# وظائف في الادارة الهندسية(ماجستير)



## rex-1 (27 سبتمبر 2011)

سلام يا عرب:68:
انا عندي ما جستير في الادارة الهندسية ومحتار انا والربع ما فيه دوائر حكومية او هيئة او شركات تطلب او تبحث بشكل مباشر عن الادراة الهندسية 
ياالله ما يكون ابتلشنا بهذا التخصص ما هي بناقصه :87:
المهم اذا فيه احد يقدر ينورنا او يرشيدنا على الطريق الصحيحه للحصول على وظيفه في مثل هذي الحاله نكون له من الشاكرين


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (27 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
أولا أنا ودي إنك تعدل العنوان إلى مثلا : هل هناك وظائف ... ؟ لأن العنوان الحالي لا يطابق المحتوى
ثانيا 
يبدو لي أنك أخذت الماجستير بعد البكالوريوس مباشرة أو بعد خبرة بسيطة جدا >>>> ودي أعرف لأن المعلومة تفيدني
أعتقد لو تبدأ في تخصص إدارة المشاريع كهندس مشروع و لا تتشرط أو تتحجج بالماجستير فذلك أفضل لك في حالة كان توقعي السابق صحيح 
بعدها ستتعلم المهنة و تتقدم بإذن الله على زملائك بمعدل أسرع و إن كنت في جهة حكومية أو شركة شبه حكومية فستفرق معاك الماجستير في الترقيات
هذا رأيي و الله الموفق


----------



## rex-1 (27 سبتمبر 2011)

وعليكم السلام مشكور يا ابو بدر على الرد
أولا اتفق معك ان اختيار العنوان لم يكن موفقا (ولا اعرف كيف اغير او اعدل في الموضوع)
ثانبا انا عندي خبرة ٣ سنوات (خبرة بسيطة) وما عندي اي مشكله لو احصل على الاقتراح اللي قلته اني ابحث عن "مهندس مشروع و لا تتشرط أو تتحجج بالماجستير" . المشكلة يابو بدر اني يوم بحث عن وظائف في ارمكو وسابك لم اجد اي شيء او مسمي وظيفي قريب او له صله بالتخصص كذلك في ديوان الخدمة وفي حافز .... الخ والمشكله ان اكثرها تقديم اون لين يعني ما فيه احد توضح له المشكله
لذلك صار عندي خيبه امل مع اني مؤمن ان رزقي على الله فلست ادري ماذا افعل


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (28 سبتمبر 2011)

أخي ركس
لا تعتمد على الأونلاين أبليكيشن حق الشركات فقط ، بل أضف إلى ذلك طرق أخرى ، مثل البحث عن طريق مواقع التوظيف bayt.com و gulftalent.com و غيرها ، و الأفضل منها هو الذهاب بنفسك إلى مدراء الإدارات في الشركات و مقابلتهم و تسويق نفسك لهم ، التسويق بمعنى تذكر لهم باختصار من أنت و ما هي خبرتك و شهاداتك و تقدم لهم نسخة من أوراقك من دون ملف علاقي لا أحد يقبل اليوم الملف العلاقي .

مثلا ، إدارة المشاريع بشركة ما ، ممكن تروح لهم و تسأل عن مدير الإدارة أو مدراء الدوائر أو رؤساء الأقسام و تقدم عليهم مبينا باختصار أهم نقاط القوة عندك و تقدم لهم أوراقك و فيها نسخة من السيرة الذاتية مكتوبة بطريقة واضحة و مختصرة و موجهة للوظيفة التي تتوقعها في هذه الشركة رابطا بين خبرتك السابقة و العلوم و المعارف التي اكتسبتها من خلال دراستك للماجستير . و سبحان الله ما تدري يمكن أثناء بحثك تجد ابن قبيلتك أو ابن منطقتك أو شخص تتوسم فيه الخير . 

على فكرة ، الدولة تريد توظيف مهندسين . أنا رحت لهم في شعبان و على طول طلع لي الموظف وظيفة في وزارة البلدية في الرياض على المرتبة السابعة ، و عندما سألته عن الثامنة و التاسعة ذكر لي الموظف أنها أولا تأتي بإعلان و ثانيا يفضلون الماجستير .

بالنسبة لجملتي التي اقتبستها ، أرجو ألا تفهمني خطأ .. منطقيا و نظريا ، أنت تستحق ما تطمح إليه ، و لكني كنت أقصد النظرة الواقعية للأمور و أنت تعرف مدى تردي الوضع عندنا ، فبلد يواجه نقص في عدد المهندسين و اعترفت بهذا هيئة المهندسين ، و مع ذلك نجد في الواقع صعوبة في الحصول على وظائف ! يعني كيف الطلب كثير من الجهتين ( الباحثين عن وظيفة و المُوظّفين ) و مع ذلك القبول قليل ! فاللي كنت أقصده أن ترضى بالقليل في البداية بشرط أن تكون مهام الوظيفة في التخصص الذي تريده أو في تخصص يتفق مع أحد فروع الإدارة الهندسية ، ثم تبدأ في إثبات جدارتك و تبحث عن الأفضل فيما بعد .

وفقك الله


----------



## rex-1 (29 سبتمبر 2011)

سلام من الله عليك يا بدر
اولا اشكرك جزيل الشكروالعرفان للرد وللمساعدة ويعجز اللسان عن الشكر والله يكثر من امثالك في كل خير يا بوبدر 
ثانيا: اتفق كليا مع كلامك من ناحية تسويق الذات ومن ناحيه المعرفة او الواسط وهذا حقيقه وواقع حاليا
وشكله هذا اللي بصير لما ابحث عن وظيفة باتخذ هذا الاسلوب والله كريم
مع اني بعض الاحيان افكر اني ابحث عن وظيفة في دول الخليح لعلي القاء مرادي
ومن ناحية جملتك فان فاهمها زين مثل ما شرحتها بس يابوبدر الشكوي لغير الله مذله انا رجال بداء الشيب في راسي ولا بعد استقريت ولابعد لقيت وظيفة تعوض عن ما فت من العمر(الــــــــــــــي متي!) 

وللمره الثانيه الف مليون شكر يا بوبدر 
وسلامتك


----------

